# BIN Primer



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi. Painted for twenty years then got out now back in. BIN used to be my go to primer especially for new wood trim. Not only did it dry fast but it sanded to a nice smooth finish easily. Completed a new built in cabinet job and noticed the BIN was harder to sand than it used to. Any recommendations on a primer that will sand like the old BIN? What about the SW alcohol primer that is supposed to mimic BIN?
Russ


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Russ I haven't used regular bin for anything but spot priming stains, and fire damage. 

I like insl-x seal lock. Its alcohol based, but not shellac. Dries fast and sands to a powder easily.


----------



## MASTer Painter (Feb 19, 2012)

I Used BIN last week on some new Birch Plywood and it sanded to a powder with ease. I was told by a Paint store to make sure you check the date on the cans of BIN because they can go bad. Mayb that was the case. And you can never go wrong with CoverStain


----------



## Cowartscustom (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe a white lacuer undercoater, Dries fast and sands smooth.


----------



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for the info. I'll try some of the others mentioned.
Russ


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Try cover stain with a 24 hour dry. It sands like butter! Be careful with BIN as a complete primer. Its mainly a spot primer. Its only a complete primer interior...exterior its only for spot priming.


----------



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

I only used it as an interior product. Probably used 100 gallons or more on new wood and worked like a charm until recently.
Thanks Russ


----------



## DrSmeller (Mar 24, 2012)

Bin has a three year shelf life if i remember so you might check the date as mentioned.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DrSmeller said:


> Bin has a three year shelf life if i remember so you might check the date as mentioned.


Most useful post I've read this month.


----------

